# Heavy Stringers at the Texas Trio Classic



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We(Nick, Daniel, Gene, Jeremy & Rob) picked up some hardware and money yesterday while fishing the Texas Trio Classic fishing tournament. We fished hard and put together a great stringer of fish and released a good number including a few trout over 25". As we headed into weigh-in, we said we'd tip our hats to any team that brought in more weight than us. Unfortunately for us we had to do one hat tip. If we had to do it all over again we wouldn't change a thing, some days you just need a little more weight and yesterday was one of those days.

2nd place Trio stringer with 18.24lbs
3rd place Side stringer with 31.81lbs

Hats off to the Texas Trio Classic and everyone that helps put this tourney on! Not only is it for a great cause, but it's VERY well ran. Each year y'all do your best to improve and that's all anyone can ask for. As a team, we look forward to this tourney all year & looking forward to next year already.

There are also some more pictures of monster trout we caught and released last week while pre-fishing, along with a couple trips the guys ran.

We have the following openings coming up:
June 15, 19-22, 26-30
July 1-13, 17-20, 22-27, 29-31
Most of these days only have one boat open, so don't procrastinate contacting us.

To book or get more details, contact Daniel:
Call/Text 979-240-5312
Email [email protected]
Website www.run-n-gunadventures.com

Enjoy the pictures and we look forward to hearing from you and getting you on the water!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

